# repticon



## Imitator Lamasi (Aug 12, 2010)

I saw Shroms' post but nobody mentioned what they are bringing.... Whos selling what?



Jesse Taylor


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

We're not sure yet, but we'll have plenty of your basic tincs, auratus, vittatus, etc. 

If people want to meet up at a certain place to grab dinner and talk frogs Saturday night, pm me your name and phone number.


----------



## Michael Shrom (May 20, 2004)

lots of axolotls, ribbed newts, blue tail newts, a few plants, & feeders. Odds and ends salamanders.


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

We'll also have fruit flies, springtails, and isopods! At 11am and 3pm on Saturday, I'll be giving a brief presentation going over the basics of dart frog care and breeding.


----------



## Armson (Sep 8, 2008)

Any one at repticon going to have 20-29 gallon vertical conversion kits? 


-B


----------



## therizman2 (Jul 20, 2008)

I will be there with lots of plants including several types of orchids, ferns, pileas, peperomias, begonias and many more and seed and nut pods.


----------



## Erikb3113 (Oct 1, 2008)

Zach, they are going to let you guys vend feeders? I thought that was one of the big stinks about repticon?


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

It's not any huge deal - they're more concerned about a bunch of people selling the more typical feeders, like crickets or mealworms. We were not able to bring phoenix worms, but everything else was fine. I just had to call ahead.


----------



## flapjax3000 (Jul 4, 2009)

Do you know if anyone is selling any bromeliads at repticon? I just moved up to the mid east and I miss the selection I used to have down south. I saw that black jungle is attending, but I was curious if there was any other plant selection. I need water holding bromeliads for three oophaga tanks that I am about to finish. Zach, which isopods are you bringing? I am looking for some more purple micro pods if you have any available.


----------



## Erikb3113 (Oct 1, 2008)

I wonder if they are they going to have a no re-entry rule.


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Repticon came through Denver recently. I was told (through email communication) that NO feeders could be sold by anybody except their "exclusive" feeder source, unless I got permission from them. Their "exclusive" source ignored attempts at communication. It was particularly frustrating as the feeders I was selling were all bugs that they did not deal with in any way. I didn't care for the way it was being handled so I didn't go.


----------



## therizman2 (Jul 20, 2008)

flapjax3000 said:


> Do you know if anyone is selling any bromeliads at repticon? I just moved up to the mid east and I miss the selection I used to have down south. I saw that black jungle is attending, but I was curious if there was any other plant selection. I need water holding bromeliads for three oophaga tanks that I am about to finish. Zach, which isopods are you bringing? I am looking for some more purple micro pods if you have any available.


I have a couple hundred bromeliads... a few that are great water holders... a few include fireballs, chiquita linda, dungsiana, ampullaceae, tigrina, tom tom, etc. Some billbergia and aechmea species as well. Lots of other tropicals too. I will be at Joshs table.

Zach has dwarf purple, dwarf grey stripe and dwarf white isopods. All will be at Joshs table, as well as flies and springtails!


----------



## flapjax3000 (Jul 4, 2009)

Sounds perfect. I look forward to meeting you guys tomorrow.


----------



## flapjax3000 (Jul 4, 2009)

Also does anyone know if Mist King will be there? I need a few more nozzles.


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

Mistking will not, but I have 3 Ultimate systems and some nozzles there at the Josh's Frogs Booth.


----------



## Armson (Sep 8, 2008)

Did you really cart all that stuff down here from Michigan?


-B


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

We had the tanks shipped here, but everything else was driven over.


----------



## dartsanddragons (Jun 6, 2004)

Any feedback on the show??? I know there were some Froggers there, but am guessing not many. I am still planning on stopping by on sunday to see what's there.

Scott


----------



## Armson (Sep 8, 2008)

Ehhh 

There were only 2 vendors that had darts. 1-2 more vendors that had frog specific supplies.

It was good to meet up with some froggers and chat with them. 


-B


----------



## Michael Shrom (May 20, 2004)

Repticon was o.k. Their were lots of nice plants there and we had a good time. Frog and salamander feeders were no issue. We put all of ours out and had o.k. sales. I spent more time shooting the breeze than anything.


----------

